# Goodbye, Willow



## Visualize

Two days after my birthday, on April 7th, the world lost yet another amazing animal. Willow was my best friend, and I still see her as that role. She was a booger at times, but I loved her for every flaw she had. She lost her life due to paralysis in her throat, causing it to close in on itself.


----------



## Samstead

so sorry for your loss, hugs for you. RIP willow, run free.


----------



## SueC

Sorry...losing a four-legged friend is awful. :-(

:hug:


----------



## Remali

So very sad to hear of your loss. They're family.


----------



## SummerShy

I'm so very sorry  RIP Willow girl.


----------



## hannah 321

I'm so sorry for your loss! Best wishes to you!


----------

